# Building a 1970s/80s Remembrance Day display; questions about uniforms, etc.



## lisa_barbi (3 Jan 2011)

Even though this is just 1 question to start with, I may have more questions down the road and figured you all want it in the same spot. The old winter/wind combat pant liners, was the liners like the combat coat liners, an actual liner (witch I was told was some times used as a vest butt tha is about it) or was it more like the sleeping bag liners where it can be used on its own?


(Moderator edit to change thread title.)


----------



## Loachman (3 Jan 2011)

I do not remember any liners for the combat trousers. There was a winter version of the combat trousers made of the same fabric as the jacket, but seldom worn. The "Trousers, Windproof" were preferred, as they were less stiff and harsh, lighter, and windproof.

I'm feeling cold now just thinking about being out in that old stuff. Kids these days have it so easy.


----------



## kkwd (3 Jan 2011)

Take a look at this  manual, it has a lot of information you might find useful.


----------



## Old Sweat (3 Jan 2011)

The original winter combat trousers were heavy and stiff and chaffed unmercifully. They also were difficult to dry once wet. I preferred the summer trousers for year round wear combined with wind pants as necessary, even in such tropical paradises as Shilo, Petawawa and North Norway.


----------



## lisa_barbi (3 Jan 2011)

would putting the winter/wind combat pants over the combat pants (taking it that you also had the thermalbottoms on) be warm enough for weather that gets as cold as -40 (+/- 10 degrees)?


----------



## Old Sweat (3 Jan 2011)

The combination of the wind pants - which were a thin layer designed to break the wind, hence the name - and the summer trousers were okay in minus 40 weather.


----------



## lisa_barbi (3 Jan 2011)

kkwd said:
			
		

> Take a look at this  manual, it has a lot of information you might find useful.



Thanks! Kinda answers all questions in 1 big ANSWER! Even some future questions that I have not thought of yet. You would not by any chance have the manual that was isued in basic training during the mid 1980s at CFB Cornwallis?


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Jan 2011)

lisa_barbi,

It might be helpful if you started with *one detailed post explaining exactly what you are trying to achieve*. With that background as context, respondents will be able to tell you what you want based on experience rather than simple answers to simple question that may lack true relevance, and be able to advise when something is unimportant (like what is carried in the inside pocket of a combat shirt).  It will also establish a single thread for all of your questions related to this project.

Thank you

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## lisa_barbi (3 Jan 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> lisa_barbi,
> 
> It might be helpful if you started with *one detailed post explaining exactly what you are trying to achieve*. With that background as context, respondents will be able to tell you what you want based on experience rather than simple answers to simple question that may lack true relevance, and be able to advise when something is unimportant (like what is carried in the inside pocket of a combat shirt).  It will also establish a single thread for all of your questions related to this project.
> 
> ...



OK and thanks, I would change the topic heading but not sure how. What I am trying to do is collect a full set of the old gear from the 1970s/1980s and use it for displaying on remembrance day or even putting it into the local museum. I have the 1940s walking out uniform (though still looking for the airforce uniform) and I would collect the cadpat uniform and gear but do not know what the difference between actual gear and fake stuff is. Thank you all for all the information and sorry to bother you all.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Jan 2011)

Your thread title has been changed, please keep all of your questions here.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Jan 2011)

Hi lisa_barbi,

A website you should explore is www.canadiansoldiers.com

For example, many of your questions on uniforms through the years can be explained, with illustrations here;


http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/uniforms/uniform.htm

The owner of the site is Michael Dorosh, who is a published author on uniforms.  I think the two of you would get along quite well, and he is very knowledgeable.

dileas

tess


----------

